# Amazon Swords Deteriorating



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon tank with some australe killifish, clown killifish, and least killifish. There are two amazon swords in the tank and the plant seems like its dying where the leaves turn kind of weird looking. The plant also has some black dots on it and seems to have turned to a bright, lighter green color. Can someone tell me what's wrong? Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmm, black spots is probably some type of algae. Swords are heavy root feeders and needs fert tabs under the plant in the substrate. Plus the fact a 10 gal will not hold 1 sword very long let alone 2. If kept healthy they can get 20 to 24 inches tall and the leaves will fill the tank to the point of no room for the fish.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

So what can I do to save them? I had one for about close to a month and another one for about two weeks. Would really like to save them and keep them in the tank if there are any suggestions that don't require having a fert tab. plants can thrive in lowlighting or moderate lighting? I already have java moss, java fern, anacharis, and a bit of guppy grass.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is no getting around it, the swords needs ferts and being heavy root feeders the tabs are the best way to go.

They would actually do better in a bigger tank. Here is a pic of one of mine in a 90 gal. The tank is 31 inches tall.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Will fert tab keep the plant from dying? Will Anubias be better for a low light tank? I did some research on the plant but just want to make sure before anything.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It depends on how far gone it is. And yes anubia would be a better choice for you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What kind of light do you have? Is it the right spectrum? Not just any bulb will work. Plants do need somewhat special lighting, but the right ones can be found in any pet store nearly. Is the browning on bottom leaves or all of them. Common for older leaves to die off slowly if in a new tank. where you want to pay attention to is any new leaves you get.

Susan is right. They will engulf a 10g no problem. One is way too much. In fact, I would say a 40g minimum is about right to handle a full grown Amazon and even then the leaves will be coming out of the top. Here is a pic of one of my old ones in a 30g. 

What you may not see is how the leaves are all bunched front to back and the one side.

You may be able to get away with it for a while before the size becomes an issue, but I wouldn't want to have to pull it up when it gets to that point. It will likely rip up any other plant you may have. The issue I was having was not being able to grow plants around it because it blocked so much light.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a flourescent light I believe? Its definitely a low light based bulb I believe. I got the tank from walmart so I'm not sure. Is there a way I can find bulbs that I can replace it with? I think I'm going to just go with anubias after this if I can't save the amazon swords.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

you need same size and wattage to fit fixture but a higher tempature(listed as K{6500k,10,000k}will be brighter). They may be listed as daylight bulbs.You don't want coolwhite.Possibly a bulb listed as grow light,but it will not be as bright as daylights.Look for 6500k-10,000k these lights are the standard for growing.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Would it be possible that I can see something visually rather than getting the temp? Or should I go to my LFS and ask the person? Just want a picture or something of the bulbs I should get.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the proper bulb will have info printed on box.It will look no different until installed in fixture.LFS will have what you want just make sure you know length style(t5,t8,t12) and watts.Or better yet bring bulb youhave un fixture with you to LFS and tell them you want same in 6500-10,000k.They should understand.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any grow bulb should work. Doubtful that the light you are using is doing very much for your plants. They'll get some light but eventually will slowly die due to a lack of nourishment. They are all flourescent bulbs...you just need one in the right frequency/kelvin spectrum.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I have one tank with Zoo-Med Ultrasun bulbs on it. Seems to do very well, and the color is good in the tank. FWIW!!


----------



## jaybourne074 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine did similar things when I started my aquarium. It was doing great during the fishles cycle due to the high level of NH3 during the cycle. 

When I stop adding Ammonia and add fish, leaves starts turning brown and clear sometimes. I read about it and add fert tab close by the plant roots. Then new leaves showed up that are real good green and looks healthy. I cut the brown defective leaves after a while before they detach themselves. Now the plant is doig pretty good.


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

Im having the same issue with one of my swords, it has led lighting and i use liquid fert but it seems i should switch to tabs. Which tabs would be the best. I look some up and people complained about coloring of the water and such. I wanna get some soon and would like the kind that dont add badf stuff to my water or color it. I love my crystal clear water! Lol


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Try API Leaf Zone Plant. It's been working out pretty well for me. All the plants are looking green as ever! *w3


----------

